# roadmaster cycle truck



## buck hughes (Jan 12, 2017)

finished my cycle truck-wife like's so well she want's to keep it!


----------



## REC (Feb 13, 2017)

Very cool!
REC


----------



## robertc (Feb 13, 2017)

I agree, very cool.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 13, 2017)

You both have EXTREMELY good taste! Wonderful job on the bike. Very jealous. =]

P.S. Where'd you manage to locate the basket with lid?


----------

